# Year 2512. Microsoft Makes Windows OS Open Source. Apocalypse



## Clark Kent (Nov 3, 2006)

*Year 2512. Microsoft Makes Windows OS Open Source. Apocalypse
By ping898 - Sat, 04 Nov 2006 06:46:58 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

http://www.playfuls.com/news_05017_Y...pocalypse.html

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 			 				But as always in the industry, this was just bla-bla that preceded the actual acquisition announcement that came few years later. The announcement marked another revolution for the stellar giant that had its beginnings on Earth, a revolution that eventually made its flagship OS Windows what it is today: a perfect open source environment, with the source code free for everyone who wants to modify it to fit his/her needs. The open source landmark for MS was probably a happy coincidence with the famous discovery of alien life outside the Solar System in 2095 A.D. 

Eventually, MS bought every open source distribution that could officially be bought (including FreeBSD) and, under the pretext of interoperability, integrated pieces of code in its proprietary Windows, thus eliminating competition and improving its previously buggy and unstable versions of the OS. 			 			 		 	 	 

it is an amusing parody. 


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

